# Kato Switches



## HuTHeBeast (Dec 21, 2013)

I am thinking of running trains on one mainline while storing several trains in a yard with Kato unitrack switches. I would like to do this with analog DC power. Will power be distributed to all rail, or isolated to just the mainline or sidings once a switch is set.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might find the information you want here:

http://www.nscale.net/forums/showthread.php?9954-4-vs-6-Kato-Turnouts

I Googled the turnouts and found one diagram which seemed to
indicate that the turnouts are NOT power routed. It was not
100% clear however. 

You can test one: Use a multimeter set to OHMs. Put one probe on
the left straight rail ahead of the frog. Put the other probe on the
left diverting rail after the frog. You should get a reading on the meter.
If you don't get a reading, manually throw the turnout.
If you now get a reading it is power routing. 

Even if not power routed, you can simply add a drop controlled
by an on/off switch to the spur track, and an insulated
joiner between the frog rail and the spur track rail.
That way you could park a DC loco and it would be dark.

Don


Don


----------



## mahendrix (Jan 28, 2014)

I run a Kato layout - I have a couple of the #6 turnout switches - right and left hand turnouts.

On both of these when the switch is opened for the turnout it is power routing. When closed so the train goes straight thru, the turnout side is dead. Was using it this way so I could have more than 1 DC engine on the tracks but behind the turnout and non-powered.

Hope that helps.......


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

At the risk of being pedantic......"It's a turn-out, not a switch! A switch turns off a light....."

Might as well use the proper terms, no?


----------



## mahendrix (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok, I stand corrected......or at the current moment sit corrected. It is a turnout......

thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

On another thread it was found that the #4 Kato N turnouts have
screws that turn on or off the power routing feature. However,
they are mislabeled. That could create all sorts of
total confusion.

In short, yes, these turnouts will shut off the power to a
spur track if the screw is set correctly. Since they are
not labelled right you'll have to experiment to get 
what you want.

Don


----------

